# Lizards > General Lizards >  Red Phase Saharan Uromastyx Hatching!!!

## chromeitout

I thought I'd share a couple of pics of my uros that are hatching!!!  I've been waiting for this day for over two years since I bought my WC group.  I've never really seen any pics of the red phase Saharans as hatchlings (maybe I didn't look hard enough),  so I did not have any idea what they were going to look like.  I have to say that I'm very pleased and excited.  My female laid 10 good eggs and 4 slugs and if the last one makes it out ok there will have been 5 to hatch.

----------


## Jerhart

Sooo coool!  Post more pics once you get them all cleaned up!

How long do you incubate the eggs for?  Was it very tough to breed them?  Dont hear much on the forum about Uro breeding.  :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I love those little guys, I think they are so cool, congrats on the clutch  :Good Job: 

Oh and you need to post picture of the parents I bet they're hot  :Please:

----------


## chromeitout

Thanks for the compliments!  They really are not much different than breeding Mali uros (had a clutch of them last year), but it is hard to get healthy breeding stock.  The problem I've found with uros is getting a good hatch rate.  Incubation temp was 93 degrees, and hatched in 55 days.  
They did not breed last year so I'm stoked that they did this year.  I still have one female left that I hope will produce a clutch for me.  The adults are still VERY skiddish and almost impossible to handle without them trying to escape.  The female is pretty much brown all over, but the male is bright orange with a funky pattern on his back and bold black tiger stripes on his belly and legs.  He shedding right now, so when he finishes I'll snap a couple shots of them.  I'll get some more shots of the hatchlings when I get them moved to the grow out rack.

----------


## PythonJosh

woooooo!! i want i want!

----------


## chromeitout

> woooooo!! i want i want!



This is not the proper section, so...  :Wink: .

Here's a couple more shots at 2 days old.

----------


## waltah!

Those are just awesome. Congrats on a really good lookin bunch of babies! The adults always look like little old men to me.

----------


## chromeitout

Thought I'd post an update... All 5 hatchlings are eating and doing well.  Here are some older pics of the parents as requested (haven't had time to get good recent pics).  The shot of mom is when she was gravid with this clutch.

----------


## Icatsme

OMG! Those are SO darling!  

Congratulations. 

They look like little sausages (to me) when they are so small!

----------


## Hulihzack

Uros have to be the cutest lizards ever! Those things are ridiculously cute, love that last pic.  Congrats!

----------


## MissAnne2u

Awesome Uro's, very cute and adorable babies too !!! And Very Healthly looking !! 

I have 5 Mali's that I absoluly LOVE !!!   Hope to breed them one day in the future.

----------

